# Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2021)

The Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Gaming OC is a factory-overclocked custom design sporting a new cooling solution. The triple-slot, triple-fan cooler lets air flow through the card and achieves excellent memory temperatures thanks to a new baseplate design. As soon as you activate the "quiet" BIOS, noise levels are good, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2021)

Once again, excellent review. I think the Palit card is still the better choice for the clocks and cooling. But Gigabyte still has a win over the FE card.


----------



## nguyen (Jun 26, 2021)

GPU prices are coming down in my country too, Nvidia GPUs have dropped like 400-500usd while AMD ones drop 300usd. 
Let hope the GPU drought is over soon.


----------



## mb194dc (Jun 26, 2021)

3070ti is surely poor value with high power consumption. Do wonder about the durability of these cards given how much juice is flowing. Whole market is still such a mess.

Winter is coming though. GPU situation all depends on how things go again with covid and its related government stimulus programs. Might find GPU prices come down but that will then be the least of our concerns in anycase.


----------



## napata (Jun 26, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> 3070ti is surely poor value with high power consumption. Do wonder about the durability of these cards given how much juice is flowing. Whole market is still such a mess.
> 
> Winter is coming though. GPU situation all depends on how things go again with covid and its related government stimulus programs. Might find GPU prices come down but that will then be the least of our concerns in anycase.


GPU situation all depends on mining.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 26, 2021)

nguyen said:


> GPU prices are coming down in my country too, Nvidia GPUs have dropped like 400-500usd while AMD ones drop 300usd.
> Let hope the GPU drought is over soon.



People should hold out a little longer, don't buy because prices dropped, only buy at near MSRP and MSRP, the prices will come down much faster.

W1zzard, a question; what is the probability of seeing FLIR images when you review the cooling solutions in the future? I like seeing the weak spots, if any.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2021)

Legacy-ZA said:


> what is the probability of seeing FLIR images when you review the cooling solutions in the future?


very unlikely unless there's overwhelming demand for it. i have a flir e8, but it takes a ton of time and doesn't really add much besides pretty colorful images. 

i rather spend the hour on doing other tests that are more useful, like the heatsink apples-to-apples comparison

most people using thermal cams get the emissivity wrong: no that metal surface is not cold, it's just shiny, which affects the pretty colors. more info: https://www.flir.com/discover/rd-science/use-low-cost-materials-to-increase-target-emissivity/

also how is the temperature of the fan shroud relevant? shouldn't you be interested in the temperature of the actual components?


----------



## 64K (Jun 26, 2021)

There is a 3070 on the EVGA Store available at close to MSRP. That is the first time in months and months that they have had anything available to buy right away.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 26, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> very unlikely unless there's overwhelming demand for it. i have a flir e8, but it takes a ton of time and doesn't really add much besides pretty colorful images.
> 
> i rather spend the hour on doing other tests that are more useful, like the heatsink apples-to-apples comparison
> 
> ...



It's simply to see how well the thermals are spread throughout the cooling solution, the temperatures would still be recorded as always.

Concentrated spots are never a good thing, it matters to me, maybe others? It's not a requirement, I was curious if you would consider it. It also seems that you know how to correctly do the measurements and can avoid the shortfalls.

Anyway, if you want an example, take the latest ASUS coolers on the RTX3000 series that have seperate cooling for the power delivery, memory and GPU, the FLIR reflects how well the heat is dissipated throughout the heatsink. The less concentrated spots, the longer the longevity of the said components and thus the overall product


----------



## mechtech (Jun 26, 2021)

On a side not about GPU prices



			https://www.amd.com/en/direct-buy/5496921400/ca
		










						XFX SPEEDSTER QICK319 AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT BLACK Gaming Graphics Card with 12GB GDDR6, HDMI 3 x DP, AMD RDNA 2 - Newegg.com
					

Buy XFX SPEEDSTER QICK319 AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT BLACK Gaming Graphics Card with 12GB GDDR6, HDMI 3 x DP, AMD RDNA 2 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




How much cash are e-tailers/retailers allowed to go over the MSRP??


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 26, 2021)

mechtech said:


> On a side not about GPU prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is how a freemarket system works. So it comes down to, if the company owner has moral values or not and wants to remain in the good graces of their customers in the future, however, as we now see, there is not one that I can see that gives a damn.


----------



## mechtech (Jun 27, 2021)

Legacy-ZA said:


> This is how a freemarket system works. So it comes down to, if the company owner has moral values or not and wants to remain in the good graces of their customers in the future, however, as we now see, there is not one that I can see that gives a damn.


Well I took about 7 econ classes in Uni, I will remain silent on what I think of that.

I guess laws are different everywhere in the world, but wouldn't this fall under price gouging or extortion or something?  Personally i'd like to call it racketeering even though it's not quite that.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 27, 2021)

mechtech said:


> Well I took about 7 econ classes in Uni, I will remain silent on what I think of that.
> 
> I guess laws are different everywhere in the world, but wouldn't this fall under price gouging or extortion or something?  Personally i'd like to call it racketeering even though it's not quite that.



Indeed, I agree, but they like to blur the lines, push it to the limit as it were. Basically, lawfully they are correct, but morally they are bankrupt.


----------



## ppn (Jun 28, 2021)

I doubt they fixed the Zero fan madness under light loads 50-55C, the fan would do on/off revving reps for minutes. It doesn't show here since it drops below 50, but i don't trust gigabyte anymore, can't risk to return products. And what's the deal with the ugly power connectors extender thing, is this the way moving forward.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Word 1:  Supply
Word 2:  Demand
Word 3: see #1
Word 4: see #2

Prices aren't gonna change much until the above factors improve, and hopefully the mfgr's have learned to NEVA, EVA repeat the mistakes that they made with this gen of cards.....but I will believe that when I see it....

@Legacy-ZA "morally Bankrupt"  yea I like this


----------



## Luminescent (Jun 29, 2021)

We are still very far from buying a new gpu,  prices coming down to normal might take at least 1 and a half or 2 years at the minimum.
Consoles for games and integrated or low end gpu's for PC might be the norm in the next years.
I wonder how will the PC gaming look in 2-3 years from now, will gtx 1060 still be the target for developers or we move higher to rtx 2060 or 3060 ? but how can you develop for rtx 3060 when it costs 1000$ ? who buys these graphics cards ?


----------



## ppn (Jun 29, 2021)

The thing is miners are supporting the floor with 300 day ROI. that they are never getting back, this ROI date will ever so slightly slide into the future. for example 3070Ti revenue is 3 euro, and the floor is 880 euro, ~300 days. Give it another 1 to 3 months before we see a 660 euro 3070Ti. Still expensive, compared to 3060Ti.


----------



## watzupken (Jul 13, 2021)

I feel prices of GPU are coming down. Problem is that supply is still limited, and is quickly scooped up, with some ending up with scalpers as usual. They cannot sell it at an absurd price now that miner demand have mostly evaporated, but that does not mean they cannot try to flip it at a higher price for a profit though. 

As for the RTX 3070 Ti, I think it is a disappointment because it is obvious that the GDDR6X is a worthless upgrade. Not only does it not provide any tangible improvement in performance, it also requires a lot of power and generates a lot of heat. Nvidia obviously did not want to annoy their RTX 3080 users by releasing a 16GB version of the RTX 3070.


----------



## Luminescent (Jul 13, 2021)

F....k it, do not buy anything until they are dirt cheap, we should not even talk about it, just forget about Nvidia and AMD for a few years.
There is no real price reduction, they offer vouchers or bundles or they dropped from 1000$ to 900$ for a 6700xt, wtf if this ? no, it needs to be 300$ or lower, beg me to buy it.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 15, 2021)

Just bought. Wanted an EVGA but there's no cards available


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Just bought. Wanted an EVGA but there's no cards available


In this market, you have to get what you can. Let's hope you don't need an RMA..


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 16, 2021)

Supposedly for year warranty. I have never owned a gigabyte product before


----------

